# Bon, les forums sont revenus, mais...



## Nouvoul (4 Juillet 2014)

C'est quoi tout ce blanc inutile en page d'accueil de MacGé ?
Changez de "web-designer", avec toutes les compétences que vous avez accumulées au fil de vos "news", vous risquez d'être la prochaine affaire bygmalyon
 :hein:


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2014)

Oui, déjà que la transformation précédente était à mon goût moyenne (mais je m'étais habitué à ses grosses news au milieu), là c'est vraiment mal fichu avec les news à droite en tout petit.

Vous savez quoi? Cette disposition n'était pas mal ;




Vous essayez de concurrencer Facebook en changeant de mise en page tous les 3 mois?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2014)

C'est vrai que cette présentation est un peu vide


----------



## Toximityx (5 Juillet 2014)

Hello,

merci pour vos retours, ça va venir depuis 48h nous discutons sur des petites améliorations pour le confort de votre lecture. Des idées / des échanges.. patience


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est quoi tout ce blanc



Le yosemite enneigé


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Juillet 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est quoi tout ce blanc inutile en page d'accueil de MacGé ?
> Changez de "web-designer", avec toutes les compétences que vous avez accumulées au fil de vos "news", vous risquez d'être la prochaine affaire bygmalyon
> :hein:



T'as un adblock ?


----------



## physalys (10 Août 2014)

Toujours pas de changements... je repasserai dans un mois. Cette page d'accueil n'est vraiment pas possible.


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2014)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> T'as un adblock ?



C'est une certitude, chez moi avec Adblock...





...sans Adblock...





...donc on se pédale 2 bandeaux de PUB. Déjà qu'avant je n'aimais pas, mais si en plus il y en a 2 ou plus, Adblock restera continuellement activé. Dommage, mais je n'aime pas la pub, même si ça vous permet de gagner dessus.


----------



## physalys (9 Décembre 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> merci pour vos retours, ça va venir depuis 48h nous discutons sur des petites améliorations pour le confort de votre lecture. Des idées / des échanges.. patience


Toujours pas de changements sur cette page d'accueil "à la Cdiscount"... 

A dans 6 mois. Bonne année d'avance !


----------



## Oyoel (9 Décembre 2014)

physalys a dit:


> Toujours pas de changements sur cette page d'accueil "à la Cdiscount"...
> 
> A dans 6 mois. Bonne année d'avance !



Je ne crois pas que cela soit très constructif de venir tous les trois mois sur un sujet en disant "ça ne change pas, bouh, je repars".

Le design actuel restera comme il est même si nous lui apportons régulièrement des retouches. Du point de vue publicitaire, nous essayons continuellement de rendre meilleure votre expérience de navigation. il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes nous même des visiteurs des sites, et que cela ne nous plait pas non plus d'avoir de la pub intrusive, et sincèrement, ce n'est pas le cas. Cela ne gâche pas la visibilité des articles sur nos sites, il s'agit de blocs, et il y en a qui plus est moins qu'avant.


----------



## physalys (22 Janvier 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Le design actuel restera comme il est même si nous lui apportons régulièrement des retouches.


Lors de sa mise en place et les critiques unanimes qu'il avait soulevé, vous aviez pourtant dit qu'il changerait.



Oyoel a dit:


> Il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes nous même des visiteurs des sites, et que cela ne nous plait pas non plus d'avoir de la pub intrusive


Si vous n'êtes pas satisfaits des prestations de cet hébergeur, changez-en. Les hébergeurs ne manquent pas. La version précédente est très correcte et surtout lisible.



Oyoel a dit:


> Cela ne gâche pas la visibilité des articles sur nos sites, il s'agit de blocs, et il y en a qui plus est moins qu'avant.


Peut-être pour vous. Pour moi, cette page d'accueil est rédhibitoire : toutes les infos sont éparpillées et gravitent autour de placards de pubs. (Décou)rageant. Elle me rappelle celle de Cdiscount que j'ai d'ailleurs déserté tant ce site est devenu du grand n'importe quoi. Vous représentez une marque connue pour l'élégance, la sobriété, le minimalisme et la clarté de sa communication, de ses interfaces et de son site web (d'autant plus avec le nouveau), et vous proposez désormais un site aussi foutoir qu'une interface Windows 8 bardée de fenêtres intempestives qui chez vous sont fixes.
Depuis, je me tiens informé de l'actu Apple sur d'autres sites sans fioritures, mais qui ne me donnent pas le tournis quand je les ouvre. Chez les généralistes, le nouveau site des Numériques est assez exemplaire en terme d'ergonomie : clair, aéré et sobre.


----------



## Oyoel (22 Janvier 2015)

physalys a dit:


> Lors de sa mise en place et les critiques unanimes qu'il avait soulevé, vous aviez pourtant dit qu'il changerait.


Non, il a été dit que nous lui apporterions des retouches régulières, et c'est le cas.


physalys a dit:


> Si vous n'êtes pas satisfaits des prestations de cet hébergeur, changez-en. Les hébergeurs ne manquent pas. La version précédente est très correcte et surtout lisible.


Visiblement, tu ne sembles pas connaitre ni les termes, ni le marché de la publicité en ligne (qui n'est pas gérée par notre hébergeur).


physalys a dit:


> Peut-être pour vous. Pour moi, cette page d'accueil est rédhibitoire : toutes les infos sont éparpillées et gravitent autour de placards de pubs.


Et nous proposons d'autres solutions pour nous suivre : nous sommes un des rares sites à proposer un flux RSS complet, et nous avons une appli, ainsi qu'un flux Twitter.

Je pense franchement qu'on a fait le tour de la discussion. Il n'y a pas de volonté de ma part de te "censurer", tu as évidemment le droit de te plaindre, mais si je résume ce sujet, tu es venu régulièrement tous les deux trois mois pour dire exactement la même chose. Tu ne cherches pas vraiment à accepter mes réponses non plus, qui sont pourtant courtoises. Bref, je ferme le sujet car je crois avoir répondu déjà plusieurs fois à tes critiques dont j'ai pris bonne note. Merci !


----------

